# Trick for learning to relax in moments of terror.



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

From a coaching perspective, what are the tricks/strategies/words of wisdom I can use for those moments of terror - it could be from getting caught in a pavement seem or crack, failing to hold my line in a curve, getting bumped in a pack, ice or whatever - those moments of "ohhhhh sh!t..." and very muscle locks up? 

I know I'm supposed to relax, but that's not happening.

Thanks.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The only way you'll ever be relaxed during a "moment in terror" is if you have done it a few times and survived, and you can reasonably believe you'll be okay. Otherwise, I don't think it is realistic to think you'll be relaxed, and it's a complete waste of time to try. I mean, trying to relax? That's almost an oxymoron.

The key isn't to relax, because tensing up is an instinctive reaction, and you don't often have time to do anything other than react. The key is not to panic. That is what you should work on. I believe you can train your mind to react properly by constantly running situations through your head and thinking about what the proper course of action should be. On your rides, when you ride by a patch of ice or a pavement seam, visualize what could have happened had you ridden into it, how you could recover, and more important, how you could avoid it in the first place. If you run these situations constantly, you are far more likely to survive your next moment of terror.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Hmmm good one.

I don't have that problem, guess I'm naturally inclined to keep moving forward, and the nature of riding is you have to look forward and not back. 

So for instance if I'm cornering and hit a loose patch and nearly-but-not-quite go down (which happens by instinct/reflex so it's beyond conscious control), by the time it's all over, my head is already 20 meters up the road accelerating. I might take a brief mental moment to note "wow, didn't see that one coming, have to remember it next time" but that's about it. 

This time of year I'll start doing large group rides again after mainly solo all fall/winter, so sometimes I'll tense up a bit. There's lots of good advice for that kind of thing, mainly stuff like focusing on un-clenching, waggle the elbows / shoulders, wiggle the fingers, no death grip, breath, relax your face muscles etc. 

About the only thing that'll really set me off is a scary car encounter, but that's more anger than fear.


----------



## TheDogMan (Sep 29, 2004)

RoadLoad said:


> From a coaching perspective, what are the tricks/strategies/words of wisdom I can use for those moments of terror - it could be from getting caught in a pavement seem or crack, failing to hold my line in a curve, getting bumped in a pack, ice or whatever - those moments of "ohhhhh sh!t..." and very muscle locks up?
> 
> I know I'm supposed to relax, but that's not happening.
> 
> Thanks.


As Mr. Mercxx would say, "Ride lots."

Time in the saddle under all sorts of conditions, dry pavement, wet pavement, headwinds, thunderstorms, etc. build bike handling skills that you can fall back on instinctively, or nearly so. Get out in a big, empty parking lot a couple of times a month and "dance" with your bike... hone your balance and leaning skills, handling in turns/curves at high, middle, and even real slow speeds. Ride dirt roads. If you've got a mountain bike, get on it and go ride some singletrack, hop a few small logs or other obstacles with it. MTB trail skills can transfer directly to your road riding confidence. 

A few weeks back, I was pulling a paceline on a night ride when an opossum ran out in front of me. I first used the rock dodge drill to try and miss him; but learned quickly that while rocks stay still when you try to dodge them, 'possums don't. I hit that booger square, and as I started to feel the front wheel go out from under me, I tightened my grip on the bars, steered into the possum, and stomped on the pedals to try and roll over him like an MTB over a bump. Sure enough, it worked... I stayed upright, with a bit of a wobble, then sprinted away, the possum took off squawling into the dark.

Coming back last night along the same trail, in the rain, fog, and dark, there was that derned 'possum again...


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Escape Plan*



RoadLoad said:


> ...I know I'm supposed to relax, but that's not happening...


Dont relax, instead *THINK* about your escape plan. Often times this simply involves lots of practice (riding and experiences). This can be focused practice such as riding in a grassy field and doing bumping drills with a buddy. Or it can simply be visualization and thinking through potential problems. 

For instance if I am on the gutter side of a sketchy paceline I will focus some attention on the ditch. I look at its condition and think about how I would deal with being pushed into it. Are there frequent mailboxes I need watch out for? Is there a lip I need to be prepared for dropping off of? Is it a steep decline where I need to be prepared to slide down and roll onto my left side? Grass (comfy) or gravel (ouch)? Sand - aim straight and slow down. 

Having a plan ahead of time means if something bad happens I am thinking about my escape plan rather than the terror. So think about those things you fear and either practice escape plans or at least visualize and think through them.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

TheDogMan said:


> As Mr. Mercxx would say, "Ride lots."
> 
> Time in the saddle under all sorts of conditions, dry pavement, wet pavement, headwinds, thunderstorms, etc. build bike handling skills that you can fall back on instinctively, or nearly so. Get out in a big, empty parking lot a couple of times a month and "dance" with your bike... hone your balance and leaning skills, handling in turns/curves at high, middle, and even real slow speeds. Ride dirt roads. If you've got a mountain bike, get on it and go ride some singletrack, hop a few small logs or other obstacles with it. MTB trail skills can transfer directly to your road riding confidence.
> 
> ...


Don't piss of the opossums, man. It looks like they're out to get you. 

It sounds like you had an exciting ride, but just wait until that cat in the road you think is going to run out of the way metamorphs into a skunk that thinks it doesn't have to get out of the way for anybody


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*practice practice practice*



RoadLoad said:


> From a coaching perspective, what are the tricks/strategies/words of wisdom I can use for those moments of terror - it could be from getting caught in a pavement seem or crack, failing to hold my line in a curve, getting bumped in a pack, ice or whatever - those moments of "ohhhhh sh!t..." and very muscle locks up?
> 
> I know I'm supposed to relax, but that's not happening.
> 
> Thanks.


I've done a lot of car racing and bike racing. The number one way to deal with emergencies is to have practiced the manuever over and over, so it's instinctive.

Most people rarely encounter a situation where their rear end in a car is coming around the front or getting sideways (oversteer). However, got to a slick parking lot, or a race track, or dirt, and do it over and over, and then if the situation ever occurs unexpectedly on the road, you'll handle it calmly, without even having to think. It has saved me several times.

Same thing on a bike. People need to practice locking up tires, either one or both, getting bumped, hitting holes, jumping road kill, etc. Just start the practice under conditions where they won't get banged up too badly if they crash. 

Another thing, the more you practice being near the ragged edge, like cornering, the better you'll be able to handle avoiding the edge, but getting closer to it, or even exceeding it. Let's say there is 100% traction available for each tire in a corner. If you never exceed 80%, then the first time you get close to even 95%, you may panic and do exactly the wrong thing, like hit the brakes. However, if you gradually and consistently practice getting close to 100%, maybe even exceeding it occasionally when safe, then you'll be much better in control close to the edge or if you encounter bad conditions, like sand in the middle of a turn. This really works (I routinely ride in the mountains in central California, and I think of this as a vital life saving skill).

Also, think about some "rules of thumb" that can kick in if there is an emergency. For example:

weight back when braking
never lock up the front
better to jump something than to swerve (in a pack)
lay it down vs. going top side
etc.


----------

